# vantage elite plus with spirals speed and limb weight



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

What kind of speed, arrow, dl, weight combination is everyone getting with a 2011 or 2012 ve+?

Also how many pounds above could I expect to get out of 60# limbs on a ve+?


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

let you know in a few days Scott


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

I think I figured out that I need 65# limbs... for my 27.5-28 dl... all depends on what actual speed is.. above IBo or not..


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

The VE+ I purchased in March shot a 337 grain Gold Tip 22 series arrow 325 fps at 67 lbs @ 30" draw. We put a set of 8125 string and cables on it right out of the box and with just a D loop that's what it shot 3 times in a row.


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

2012, 27.5"(3.0 spirals) 61#, 359 grain Goldtip 22 series, 279 fps.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

asa3dpro said:


> 2012, 27.5"(3.0 spirals) 61#, 359 grain Goldtip 22 series, 279 fps.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


that is good news right there! I was afraid I would be real slow.


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mathews-nut (Feb 2, 2006)

Im workin on the finishing touches on mine but my arrow is 400 grn gt 30x im thinkin ill b about 276 30"60#


----------



## Caddo Creek (Jan 16, 2010)

2012 Vantage Elite 50-60# (bottomed out at 62#), 3.0 Spirals, 30" DL

Shot a 406 grain GT 30X around 276 fps with new 452X strings, was 279fps with factory strings

Neither set of strings has speed nocks


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Draw length is 29", bow is at 53 pounds shooting a 307 grain arrow 288 fps. That is with a set of Pro Strings and speed nocks

NOTE: For what its worth that speed was through my chronograph witch is 10 fps slower than the one i shot through at the ASA kentucky shoot... so it is prolly closer 298 fps and that is fast in my book.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Caddo Creek said:


> 2012 Vantage Elite 50-60# (bottomed out at 62#), 3.0 Spirals, 30" DL
> 
> Shot a 406 grain GT 30X around 276 fps with new 452X strings, was 279fps with factory strings
> 
> Neither set of strings has speed nocks


#3 Spirals is 27.5" draw......


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Mine is 4.5 spirals and that is 29" DL.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

no argument from me LCA


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

let you know when my new one gets here :wink:


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

edgerat said:


> no argument from me LCA


Good :wink:


----------



## brdmt72 (Mar 13, 2008)

2012 VE+ 28.5" 60# bottomed out 61# 360gn goldtip xcutter @ 284 fps


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

ArrowStar1 said:


> The VE+ I purchased in March shot a 337 grain Gold Tip 22 series arrow 325 fps at 67 lbs @ 30" draw. We put a set of 8125 string and cables on it right out of the box and with just a D loop that's what it shot 3 times in a row.


That comes out to an IBO of 329....... those must be some light 8125 strings you put on there. 



asa3dpro said:


> 2012, 27.5"(3.0 spirals) 61#, 359 grain Goldtip 22 series, 279 fps.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


That's a 328 IBO.....!



Caddo Creek said:


> 2012 Vantage Elite 50-60# (bottomed out at 62#), 3.0 Spirals, 30" DL
> 
> Shot a 406 grain GT 30X around 276 fps with new 452X strings, was 279fps with factory strings
> 
> Neither set of strings has speed nocks


That's 316 IBO........ are you talking about GTX cams? I'm going to assume something isn't right here.



LCA said:


> Draw length is 29", bow is at 53 pounds shooting a 307 grain arrow 288 fps. That is with a set of Pro Strings and speed nocks
> 
> NOTE: For what its worth that speed was through my chronograph witch is 10 fps slower than the one i shot through at the ASA kentucky shoot... so it is prolly closer 298 fps and that is fast in my book.


Thats a 322-332 IBO (to get your 288-298 spread). 



brdmt72 said:


> 2012 VE+ 28.5" 60# bottomed out 61# 360gn goldtip xcutter @ 284 fps


323 IBO.


I figured all of these "backwards" by inputting your data into OT2 and then adjusting the IBO to get your actual measured speed. In each case, I only had 8 grains on the string. It's safe to assume that most of you have more than that so the numbers OT2 is giving for IBO could even be a couple fps low. 

Is Hoyt way under-advertising the speed on these bows? If this is the case, I'm excited. I should be able to hit 280 fps with my 60# limbs/30" draw with my 400-410 grain arrows.


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

On OT2... for clarifier you can figure string weight adds of 25 grains for peep/clarifier and 7 grains for loop.. so add 32 grains to string and recalc...

No clarifier, std peep, figure 15 for peep and 7 for loop

this has been working for me on OT2 calcs


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

I have heard people say they are quite a bit faster than IBO, faster than their similarly setup AlphaElites that IBO at 321. I am interested to see now as well. Spirals are sooo efficient, they might just be able to get it done even with heavier arrows.


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

Tony,
That was from a ASA and Heartland Outdoors chronograph as well as matched up to my TAP program tape. 24 strand 452X string and 28 on the cables. I'm currently shooting my black VE 66#,27.5"(3.0 spiral x) 368 grain GT X Cutter at 286 fps. I'll be shooting it this weekend.
Both are setup with padded loops and super peeps. No speed bumps...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

asa3dpro said:


> Tony,
> That was from a ASA and Heartland Outdoors chronograph as well as matched up to my TAP program tape. 24 strand 452X string and 28 on the cables. I'm currently shooting my black VE 66#,27.5"(3.0 spiral x) 368 grain GT X Cutter at 286 fps. I'll be shooting it this weekend.
> Both are setup with padded loops and super peeps. No speed bumps...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


That is even better news. Im pretty excited to get mine. Ted thinks i don't have the discipline to not try to mess with it before the classic...... he may be right.

typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

that is great... I too will be shooting 27.5".. ordered 65# limbs as well based on what I saw on OT2...


----------



## Caddo Creek (Jan 16, 2010)

edgerat said:


> #3 Spirals is 27.5" draw......


5.5 Spirals 30" DL

No mistake on Cams. they are spiral cams. Mistook for my 3.0 Fuel Cams on my AlphaElite.

I am no where near the others IBO's though.


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

asa3dpro said:


> Tony,
> That was from a ASA and Heartland Outdoors chronograph as well as matched up to my TAP program tape. 24 strand 452X string and 28 on the cables. I'm currently shooting my black VE 66#,27.5"(3.0 spiral x) 368 grain GT X Cutter at 286 fps. I'll be shooting it this weekend.
> Both are setup with padded loops and super peeps. No speed bumps...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


Mine is rt at the same. 27 3/4 dl. 65 lbs Im rt at 285. My arrow wt is 357 grains. You wont have a problem getting the speed out of this bow.
Jame


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

i bought mine new with 65lb limbs and it peaked at 67-68 depends on my scale or the shops so i did it backwards and ordered 60lb limbs and i actually twisted up my cables and string so i am peaked out at 64lbs my draw is 27 3/4 i have 3.0 spirals my ata is 39.5" i like mine little more crunched than spec. and i am shooting x cutters that weight 356grains at 284 fps on the asa chrono at IL. in case you were wondering my limbs were 92 deflection and i went down to 86


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks... ttt


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## quackaddict (Apr 20, 2012)

Got nothing to add here, except Go Tigers...

Class of '08


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Alright, '12 VantageElite+ with Spirals(3.0 27.5" draw) 57# shooting a 366gr ACC at 264fps. Same specs with a 375gr Fatboy was 272fps, gives me an IBO of 327fps  Not too shabby.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Holy cow. Mine just arrived. 

29.5". 61.5# 412 grain arrow at 296 fps! 

Im going to go up a cam size and tweak a few more lbs out of these limbs. I should be able to up my tip weight on the triple x's to 150+! This is a pleasant surprise to say the least. 

typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> That is even better news. Im pretty excited to get mine. Ted thinks i don't have the discipline to not try to mess with it before the classic...... he may be right.
> 
> typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......



Hmm... It's here and you've already called me telling me the results. Could I have been right? :set1_thinking:


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> Holy cow. Mine just arrived.
> 
> 29.5". 61.5# 412 grain arrow at *276* fps!
> 
> ...


It was too fast to be true so I checked the bows I know the speed on. Turns out I had a chrono issue. I got it straightened (and verified with known-speed bows). It came in as above at 276 fps...... which makes it 1-2 fps faster than my Specialists. Funny, a 316 rated bow faster than a 330 rated bow.


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

I think that the spirals help guys like me with the draw length problems. The longer the draw goes up so does the base cam size. You want to be on the long end of the base cam size for optimal rotation. You can get a little more out of it here and there, its a learning process with spirals. Keep your cables fat (24 strands < )and you shouldn't have any problems. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flkbowhunter (Feb 11, 2006)

2011 VE+ with 3.0 Sprials 53# 74 deflection limbs IBO 266gr LS500 297fps ASA 300gr LS500 or 295gr FB500 282fps. Not too shabby for 27.5" at 53#.


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

nice...


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

Got mine in. Unteisted to 27.75dl, 62#, 337 grn arrow, 284

IBO approx 326.... fast...with stock strings


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

Mine has gtx cams, how much slower are they than spirals?


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

by specs, 6 fps slower @ IBO


----------

